# Travis Bicycle Motor?



## RadRacer203 (May 14, 2020)

I'm thinking of picking up one of these old Travis friction drive motors to put on my '52 Murray, I just had a few questions if anyone has experience with them. Basically I can't find much info on them at all, I was wondering what the fuel mix is and if I can use a modern synthetic oil. Does anyone know how the drive system works, like is there a clutch or do you have to manually engage the motor and use the compression release when coming to a stop? Also, does anyone know the history on the motor? It looks suspiciously similar to a Power Products motor I have, maybe Power Products or another comany built it to their specs?


----------



## whizzerbug (May 15, 2020)

I have 2 travis motors the fuel mix was 16 to 1 #30w oil there is a measuring cup built-in the gas cap ,there is no clutch direct drive friction wheel that rubs on tire you have to manually disengage when coming to a complete stop, you might try google for more info


----------



## RadRacer203 (May 15, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> I have 2 travis motors the fuel mix was 16 to 1 #30w oil there is a measuring cup built-in the gas cap ,there is no clutch direct drive friction wheel that rubs on tire you have to manually disengage when coming to a complete stop, you might try google for more info



I've been looking but there's not much info out there on them. I couldn't even find a video of someone demonstrating theirs. Fortunately the one I'm getting does have the manual but I can't find any info about the operation of it and how to set it up. Of course I won't be picking up for a while with the pandemic and all but I'm really curious how it actually works. There aren't even any good high resolution pictures of them for the most part. Just looking at it it looks like to engage and diswngage the drive there's a lever you have to reach down and pull on the right side, is that correct? I'm thinking I'll probably run some modern high performance synthetic oil in it but still at 16:1 just as cheap insurance.


----------



## whizzerbug (May 15, 2020)

the manual will have instructions on setup and a parts list,i made a copy of one that was online but don't ask me where,there were 2 models a 1hp and a 1 1/2,mine are both 1hp I believe


----------



## RadRacer203 (May 15, 2020)

I'll see if I can find an online manual. One of the few things I did find is that the 1hp model has a thinner tanks than the 1.5, so I believe mine is the 1.5hp one


----------



## Fastfreddy (Oct 16, 2020)

RadRacer203 said:


> I've been looking but there's not much info out there on them. I couldn't even find a video of someone demonstrating theirs. Fortunately the one I'm getting does have the manual but I can't find any info about the operation of it and how to set it up. Of course I won't be picking up for a while with the pandemic and all but I'm really curious how it actually works. There aren't even any good high resolution pictures of them for the most part. Just looking at it it looks like to engage and diswngage the drive there's a lever you have to reach down and pull on the right side, is that correct? I'm thinking I'll probably run some modern high performance synthetic oil in it but still at 16:1 just as cheap insurance.



I acquired a Travis 1.5 HP recently, mostly there, and have some of the same questions as you have.  
I completely disassembled it and replaced the bearings, gaskets and magneto coil. It started and runs on the bench and I am now mounting it on an old Western Flyer bike. Would be pleased to discuss further if you are so inclined.
Fred, (Philadelphia area)


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 16, 2020)

I KNEW YOU'D FIND SOMEONE TO GIVE YOU INFO ON "THECABE"
GOOD LUCK,ENJOY


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2020)

I've run one... was ok, rather have a Whizzer. Travis mill make you bike flop over in slightest wind (top heavy). 24/1 gas/oil mix I think. sprays oily exhaust on your legs. Difficult to stop in emergency.


----------



## pumpdoc (Nov 7, 2020)

bricycle said:


> I've run one... was ok, rather have a Whizzer. Travis mill make you bike flop over in slightest wind (top heavy). 24/1 gas/oil mix I think. sprays oily exhaust on your legs. Difficult to stop in emergency.



Here is one that I have..


----------



## pumpdoc (Nov 7, 2020)

A Schwinn bike with one of these motors at the Mecum 2020 Las Vegas Auction , sold for $6050.00!!


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 8, 2020)

pumpdoc said:


> A Schwinn bike with one of these motors at the Mecum 2020 Las Vegas Auction , sold for $6050.00!!



wow really


----------

